# Cyprus gas



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry to say, the possibilities for Cyprus gas export seems smaller and smaller. Egypt was supposed to be a major customer and now this


eni.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

But one possibilty that Cyprus and Israel have talked about is combining the Israelis Leviathon field and Cyprus Aphrodite field to export via a shared pipeline to Europe.
So maybe Egypts find won't have as much affect as feared.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> But one possibilty that Cyprus and Israel have talked about is combining the Israelis Leviathon field and Cyprus Aphrodite field to export via a shared pipeline to Europe.
> So maybe Egypts find won't have as much affect as feared.:fingerscrossed:


Perhaps Israel are more eager to find European customers if they cant export to Egypt. A key factor then will be if Turkey can be interested in a pipeline through Turkey to Greece and on. A pipeline from Israel via Cyprus to Greece will be a huge cost. But perhaps Egypt is also interested if the find is so big as they think


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Certainly as all 3 fields are in the same region it would make sense for the 3 countries to collaborate in a pipeline to Europe. That would make Europe less reliant on Russia for gas. That could only be a good thing.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Certainly as all 3 fields are in the same region it would make sense for the 3 countries to collaborate in a pipeline to Europe. That would make Europe less reliant on Russia for gas. That could only be a good thing.


More on the subject

Huge gas find scuppers Cyprus’ plans to sell gas to Egypt - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Czprus must get nervous also

Egypt gas find sparks panic in Israel - Cyprus


----------

